# English Pubs



## lrees4

I am interested in knowing about the best/most authentic English pubs in Italy. Any recommendations would be much appreciated!


----------



## pudd 2

lrees4 said:


> I am interested in knowing about the best/most authentic English pubs in Italy. Any recommendations would be much appreciated!


we have the red lion in the next village compleate with cast irion facarde


----------

